# Quarantining an Adoptee Questions



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I've been talking to an HHC member about taking in their hog that they need to get rid of.

We have a 3 bedroom house. 1 bedroom is my mom's, who would never spring for having a hedgie in her room. 1 bedroom is the spare bedroom that is basically a storage room and isn't heated. And the other bedroom is mine. I have a walk-in closet with a door, which is where new hedgie would need to be for quarantine. This is where the closet is in relation to Milly's cage:










The edge of the cage in the closet to the edge of Milly's cage would measure about 11 feet. I would like to leave the closet door open to allow the heat from the space heater in there and to run CHE and light wires. Is this far enough away during a quarantine?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Ideally, the further apart the better but with no other option that would do. Make sure you handle and take care of Milly first.  

Getting a hedgehog from someone you know, or know of isn't quite the same as taking in a rescue from neglected or unknown circumstances. Although any can, regardless of former home, can carry something or have something to pass on, the worse the conditions the hedgie comes from, the more strict the quarantine needs to be.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Thanks Nancy! That helps a lot.


----------

